# 2012 applications



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

waiting for CO too!
arranging PCC in meantime.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

helo_cwb said:


> waiting for CO too!
> arranging PCC in meantime.


Im worried more about the time meds going to take. PCC can be arranged in one day in my country. However, god only knows how long will it take to process meds.


----------



## helo_cwb (May 25, 2012)

Here I think it will take only a few days. But since they need to be translated, I'm getting them right away.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

Hi All,
have you guys finish uploading the supporting documents? the system responses too slowly..
just wondering whether COs inside DIAC can use such a buggy system fluently


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

LostMeson said:


> Hi All,
> have you guys finish uploading the supporting documents? the system responses too slowly..
> just wondering whether COs inside DIAC can use such a buggy system fluently


I just attached all my documents in one email and sent it to [email protected]
see my earlier post on this thread.
Im still not able to access the upload portal by anyway (keep getting system is currently unavailable )


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> I just attached all my documents in one email and sent it to [email protected]
> see my earlier post on this thread.
> Im still not able to access the upload portal by anyway (keep getting system is currently unavailable )


cool~
probably we need to contact the "Post-lodgement enquiries support team" as pointed out by the client support officer.
If we cannot visit the system and upload files normally, I really doubt our prospective CO could.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

LostMeson said:


> cool~
> probably we need to contact the "Post-lodgement enquiries support team" as pointed out by the client support officer.
> If we cannot visit the system and upload files normally, I really doubt our prospective CO could.


maybe thats why they havent started assigning COs yet


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Joining the club


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Joining the club


Welcome buddy


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Guys, my checklist shows "Evidence of custody". I dont have any children, and therefore this does not apply to me. Not sure what I'm supposed to do here, keep it as it it, or something else ?

Anybody seen the same thing ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Guys, my checklist shows "Evidence of custody". I dont have any children, and therefore this does not apply to me. Not sure what I'm supposed to do here, keep it as it it, or something else ?
> 
> Anybody seen the same thing ?


I too am facing the issue of " evidence of australian qualification".
Whereas i am a offshore applicant.
I think these are additional bugs, the issues me and sherlock are facing.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> I too am facing the issue of " evidence of australian qualification".
> Whereas i am a offshore applicant.
> I think these are additional bugs, the issues me and sherlock are facing.


Yeah same here. While filling the application, I had mentioned that I have no Australian education, still I see the field in my checklist. Weird !


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yeah same here. While filling the application, I had mentioned that I have no Australian education, still I see the field in my checklist. Weird !


Has anybody else faced the same issue , exept myself and sherlock.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

auslover said:


> I too am facing the issue of " evidence of australian qualification".
> Whereas i am a offshore applicant.
> I think these are additional bugs, the issues me and sherlock are facing.


same situation here about " evidence of australian qualification".
I'll just leave it blank.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yeah same here. While filling the application, I had mentioned that I have no Australian education, still I see the field in my checklist. Weird !


Hi Sherlock,

Just checked your status on the 'googleDoc list'. From which link are you seeing the status "All docs changed to 'received' status" ?

I can't find it in my skill-select.

Thanks


----------



## begonia (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi every body
thanks for this helpful thread, i get 55 points but i dont know how obtain 5 points of sponsership.
any body knows how i submmite at EOI?is it possible to register with 55 points?

thanks


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

begonia said:


> Hi every body
> thanks for this helpful thread, i get 55 points but i dont know how obtain 5 points of sponsership.
> any body knows how i submmite at EOI?is it possible to register with 55 points?
> 
> thanks


can you gimmi the break up of your points .

Also have you done skill assessment and IELTS.
IF yes, what is your SOL code and score in IELTS.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Hi Sherlock,
> 
> Just checked your status on the 'googleDoc list'. From which link are you seeing the status "All docs changed to 'received' status" ?
> 
> ...


there is no this status as such its just that the documents you have uploaded are showing as documents received .


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

begonia said:


> Hi every body
> thanks for this helpful thread, i get 55 points but i dont know how obtain 5 points of sponsership.
> any body knows how i submmite at EOI?is it possible to register with 55 points?
> 
> thanks


Yes, you may lodge EOI and select SC190, the system will calculate the point automatically for you as 60 pts, then you need to submit State Sponsor application to the state you choose.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> there is no this status as such its just that the documents you have uploaded are showing as documents received .


Thanks Auslover,

On lodging my application on 13th Aug, I only received an email "Account successfully created" from ebizappserver.

Is there some other form/type of acknowledgment that you all have received ?
Haven't got any other e-mail from DIAC so far.

Regards


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Thanks Auslover,
> 
> On lodging my application on 13th Aug, I only received an email "Account successfully created" from ebizappserver.
> 
> ...


I believe that's the acknowledgement people are referring to. Even I haven't got any other confirmation other than this one.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

miyur said:


> I believe that's the acknowledgement people are referring to. Even I haven't got any other confirmation other than this one.


Thanks mayur,

But a fellow member has a slightly enhanced experience.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-190-invitations-holders-34.html#post869081

I hope this is trivial.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

varoonverma said:


> Thanks mayur,
> 
> But a fellow member has a slightly enhanced experience.
> 
> ...


sorry fellows the acknowledgement comes from [email protected] and it has three attachments:
*Acknowledgement Valid Application Received.pdf	
Visa application summary.pdf	
Client Service Information.pdf	*
you get this in 1-3 days after lodging your application, i nagged about it to my case support officer till they send it, you may do the same


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

omarau said:


> sorry fellows the acknowledgement comes from [email protected] and it has three attachments:
> *Acknowledgement Valid Application Received.pdf
> Visa application summary.pdf
> Client Service Information.pdf	*
> you get this in 1-3 days after lodging your application, i nagged about it to my case support officer till they send it, you may do the same



Thanks, will check with my client officer on Mon


----------



## begonia (Aug 17, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Yes, you may lodge EOI and select SC190, the system will calculate the point automatically for you as 60 pts, then you need to submit State Sponsor application to the state you choose.




thanks Dear auslover
thanks for your quick reply


----------



## begonia (Aug 17, 2012)

begonia said:


> thanks Dear mysbm70
> thanks for your quick reply


thanks Dear mysbm70
thanks for your quick reply


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

DIAC doesnt seem to have but a computer to answer our post lodgement enquirers, i got the following two files as an answer to any question I might have:
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

A quick thought on CO allocations, 176 guys who lodged in June will be allocated within 4 weeks of lodgement. so a 176 guy who lodged on 31-Jul should be allocated by 28-Aug. Then us 190 applicants should start getting our CO allocated from that date or a bit earlier  I think we should see some CO allocation during next week. God weekend seems like forever when you're waiting


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, 176 cease to exist post Jun 30th...


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, 176 cease to exist post Jun 30th...


right, my mistake, so an edit to my previous post: 

A quick thought on CO allocations, 176 guys who lodged in June will be allocated within 4 weeks of lodgement. so a 176 guy who lodged on 30-Jun should be allocated by 27-Jul. So COs are free to be allocated to us  starting from last week. We must see some CO allocations next week


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi, 176 cease to exist post Jun 30th...


Are you sure Karan. So what happens to those who applied prior June 30th. It shows as under priority 3. Is it correct?


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think CO allocation has significantly speeden up for 175 applicants as well. I think.they are trying to clear old systems' applications first. Please note that I m.not saying that 189/190 applications' processing will be delayed but just informing that CO allocation may not be too quick because of pending 175s...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have joined the club. I am unable to upload any document and haven't received the acknowledgment mail yet.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

omarau said:


> sorry fellows the acknowledgement comes from [email protected] and it has three attachments:
> *Acknowledgement Valid Application Received.pdf
> Visa application summary.pdf
> Client Service Information.pdf	*
> you get this in 1-3 days after lodging your application, i nagged about it to my case support officer till they send it, you may do the same


Hi, Could you please tell me how did you find out who is your case support officer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

simone1 said:


> Hi, Could you please tell me how did you find out who is your case support officer? Thanks in advance.


hi, nobody CO allocations for any of us so far, so nobody knows who their CR is! once a CO is allocated he will contact you by email. 
by the way why are you unable to upload documents? what error/problems are you getting?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Today I received another acknowledgment email from [email protected] with 5 pdfs this time 3 pdfs like the old ones and two new ones requesting health checks! has anybody else got the same? here is a quote from the health check request:


> The following documentation, information or action is required to process your application for a SN
> 190 Skilled - Nominated visa.
> The list identifies all of the applicants who have made a combined visa application, who are
> required to undergo health examinations, to ensure they meet the health requirement for an
> ...


then document continues. 

still no email from CO, and still not able to access eVisa protal


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

omarau said:


> Today I received another acknowledgment email from [email protected] with 5 pdfs this time 3 pdfs like the old ones and two new ones requesting health checks! has anybody else got the same? here is a quote from the health check request:
> 
> 
> then document continues.
> ...


wow, May I ask when did you get this email?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Today I received another acknowledgment email from gsm.docum[email protected] with 5 pdfs this time 3 pdfs like the old ones and two new ones requesting health checks! has anybody else got the same? here is a quote from the health check request:
> 
> 
> then document continues.
> ...


wow, seems like you are the first lucky one.

I did not receive the email.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> Today I received another acknowledgment email from [email protected] with 5 pdfs this time 3 pdfs like the old ones and two new ones requesting health checks! has anybody else got the same? here is a quote from the health check request:
> 
> 
> then document continues.
> ...


gr8. looks like the process has begun  .


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

also, this email was signed by GSM Support Officer on behalf of: GSM Adelaide

not like the first one that was signed by GSM Adelaide


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> also, this email was signed by GSM Support Officer on behalf of: GSM Adelaide
> 
> not like the first one that was signed by GSM Adelaide


Did you get this email in reply of some e mail or just a Single Email.


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

omarau said:


> Today I received another acknowledgment email from [email protected] .




Congratulations:clap2::clap2:

n thanks for the update!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Did you get this email in reply of some e mail or just a Single Email.


no I didnt send them any email, they initiated this single email  it also has Health Request ID number for self and wife


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> no I didnt sent them any email, they initiated this single email  it also has Health Request ID number for self and wife


Damn good. This brings hope for the others. Thanks,Omar for the periodic updates.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> no I didnt send them any email, they initiated this single email  it also has Health Request ID number for self and wife


Thank you buddy, for the information this keeps the thread alive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Thanks mayur,
> 
> But a fellow member has a slightly enhanced experience.
> 
> ...


Hey Varoon,

Any luck with acknowledgement mail? I still haven't got it.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hey Varoon,
> 
> Any luck with acknowledgement mail? I still haven't got it.


Drop a mail to them and enquire about it. From Omar's experience , I learnt that the acknowledgement mails aren't too important as they resent him the three documents in their second mail. What really matters is the allotment of CO but this is completely my view.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

miyur said:


> Drop a mail to them and enquire about it. From Omar's experience , I learnt that the acknowledgement mails aren't too important as they resent him the three documents in their second mail. What really matters is the allotment of CO but this is completely my view.


I agree wiith miyur 1000% 😉


----------



## fay1014 (Aug 16, 2012)

auslover said:


> I agree wiith miyur 1000% 😉


 I lodged the application on 13 Aug. but still haven't got the acknowledgement mail. I called the team 5, they just asked me to wait. I also couldn't upload any document. I asked team 5 whether I can sent the email with all the documents, their reply is 'don't do that'. I am so worried.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

fay1014 said:


> I lodged the application on 13 Aug. but still haven't got the acknowledgement mail. I called the team 5, they just asked me to wait. I also couldn't upload any document. I asked team 5 whether I can sent the email with all the documents, their reply is 'don't do that'. I am so worried.


Hi Guys,

As suggested by fellow applicants on this post, I emailed the documents. However, when I called immi today, he told me that we have to try uploading the documents in the web app. He even asked that who suggested me to send an email. 


He said that if you get CO before you are able to upload the docs, the CO will email and ask you. Do not email any document before CO allocation. Also, he said they have a pile of applications to deal with and will send acknowledgement email soon. 

Anyone who had emailed the document is able to see their documents attached in their visa application online?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

simone1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As suggested by fellow applicants on this post, I emailed the documents. However, when I called immi today, he told me that we have to try uploading the documents in the web app. He even asked that who suggested me to send an email.
> 
> ...


I received two acknowledgement emails, in the first one there was a part that says:


> *Contacting GSM Adelaide*
> To provide additional documents to GSM Adelaide please attach the documents online via link
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application.
> In the event of an error with the online link, please email the documents as scanned attachments
> to the gsm.docu[email protected].


in the second one the have eliminated this part! looks like they have changed their minds about this! anyway im still not able to access the online portal so I have nothing to do expect my medical examinations till the portal works again for me. for those who dont know, im wasnt able to access the e-visa portal ever since i lodged my 190 application, I always get "system is currently unavailable." and wasnt able to login successfully not even once. So they do have issues with their system and it is blocking issues! i dont know how they ask you not to send docs by email while portal is not working ?! we paid over 3000$ for all this to be working as smooth as possible. Clearly it is not!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

for everyone who is still facing a problem with skillselect including failure of uploading documents you can drop DIAC a note here:
Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

Acknowledgment of the application (3.pdf's) received today. Did not poke my client support officer. Email came on its own.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Update*

I also got my email for Visa application acknowledgement with 5 attachments.
2 of those attachments are health requirement letters for me and my wife.

The "client support officer" has signed all the PDFs, and the email - not sure if this means that he is my CO. 

The health requirement letter specifies my HEALTH REQUEST ID, and this - 

The forms used for your health examinations are:
 Medical Examination (Form 26)
 Chest x-ray (Form 160)
If the required forms are not attached to this list, you can download paper forms from the website of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) at www.immi.gov.au/allforms/healthrequirements/ *unless you intend to complete your health examinations electronically (using eHealth).*

I am so confused here! Does this mean that I do not have to take form 26 and 160 with me? When I called my medical center, they told me that online applicants get forms 26EH and 160EH from their application, and I am supposed to get those to them. I still cant find those forms on my application.
But since I have my health request IDs now, I believe its ok to got for health exam.

Any idea on how to go about this? Should I be taking the forms 26 and 160 and filling them up myself, instead of waiting for forms 26EH and 160EH ?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

*Anyone? *



sherlock said:


> I also got my email for Visa application acknowledgement with 5 attachments.
> 2 of those attachments are health requirement letters for me and my wife.
> 
> The "client support officer" has signed all the PDFs, and the email - not sure if this means that he is my CO.
> ...


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I also got my email for Visa application acknowledgement with 5 attachments.
> 2 of those attachments are health requirement letters for me and my wife.
> 
> The "client support officer" has signed all the PDFs, and the email - not sure if this means that he is my CO.
> ...


If your clinic is eHealth enabled, you don't need these forms (I've just done that)

By July, 1 it was possible to get these forms electronically, but now there is no such a button in the system. However, you might ask CO what to do.


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

sherlock said:


> I also got my email for Visa application acknowledgement with 5 attachments.
> 2 of those attachments are health requirement letters for me and my wife.
> 
> The "client support officer" has signed all the PDFs, and the email - not sure if this means that he is my CO.
> ...


--------------------------

sherlock, me too got a similar mail yesterday. And I didnt understand how to go about it. put up a post on forum to check, and post it, I have taken prints of health forms, will be filling them up and taking them to medical centre with me irrespective they ask or not.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/123108-do-we-get-cos-email-address-too.html

will be booking for med test any how and calling the reference on the mail to find if its actually a CO or someone else and to understand steps forward.

confusion and nervousness all way around - but am sure we will find our ways in the end!

All the best!


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

FYI....called up the contact on email with health req ids - found that the person is a cust supp rep not a CO. So me too now on CO waiting gang!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

sherlock said:


> I also got my email for Visa application acknowledgement with 5 attachments.
> 2 of those attachments are health requirement letters for me and my wife.
> 
> The "client support officer" has signed all the PDFs, and the email - not sure if this means that he is my CO.
> ...


what do you mean pdfs were signed? I couldnt find any signature on PDFs


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, I also received email with 5 pdf's. My documents that I had emailed are still not showing up as received in the online application.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I added new column in the spreadsheet called it: Medicals requested (a date field ) to track medical process I hope every one update their status. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Check this out - Even more ridiculous.

The attachments in the email had "health request IDs", right? So I went to the medical center to get my meds done. I was horrified when the lady there told me that she is not able to find my TRN and health request ID combination in her e-health system !!! 

I contacted the DIAC on the same phone number that was mentioned in the ack email that I received (with attachemtns), but nobody could help much. They said it was "unusual" 

So anyways, I'm stuck now, as the e-health system does not have my health request ID ! I guess I gotta wait further till a CO gets assigned.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

I called up the clinic for my city(same as Sherlock's) and they said that they can't view my Health Request ID on their system. The staff also informed me that its actually a 10 digit ID whereas the one I got from DIAC is a 9 digit one . Yikes. I believe that all those who are on the same boat should call up their respective clinics and check for their cases. It saves time ! 
Seems like we need to wait till CO gets assigned to us.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

miyur said:


> I called up the clinic for my city(same as Sherlock's) and they said that they can't view my Health Request ID on their system. The staff also informed me that its actually a 10 digit ID whereas the one I got from DIAC is a 9 digit one . Yikes. I believe that all those who are on the same boat should call up their respective clinics and check for their cases. It saves time !
> Seems like we need to wait till CO gets assigned to us.


Hi!

I wrote earlier that I asked lady in team 5 about medicals within the framework of 190th application. She sent me Health request IDs that were not accepted by clinic in Moscow, Russia. They said that there are no such IDs in their system.

For two persons they were 9-digit and for one - 10-digit. No one was accepted.

I wrote email regarding that fact to team 5 and got an answer that they had some technical issues...

I used TRN of my 175th application to undergo medicals...

Cheers


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to login to the file upload system,

I am always getting, session expired message, press the close button


Session Timeout

Your session has been idle for 30 minutes and has been closed. To start the application again, please click on the 'Close' button. 

using this link Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone checked out the spreadsheet recently?About half of the entries (including mine) have been deleted.Interestingly,the only applicants whose details remain there are in India...what's up with that?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*spreadsheet*

HI all,

seems like some one deleted the entries from the spreadsheet i created for 190 visa filed.

I don't know why but this is not good .

I had taken the backup 4 days back and restoring it. 

Kindly re-enter the details if they are outdated .

Also, i request everyone not to delete data or else i have to lock the sheet and everyone has to send me the data.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

guys i have restored the sheet but data is 4 days old.


Kindly, everyone update the sheet.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Can anyone tell me how to login to the file upload system,
> 
> I am always getting, session expired message, press the close button
> 
> ...


Use this link and you will be able to.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sheet is successfully restored to the last full data.


luckily Google gives a option so no data lost :clap2:


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

auslover said:


> sheet is successfully restored to the last full data.
> 
> 
> luckily Google gives a option so no data lost :clap2:


Great! thanks auslover!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, any success with medical using Health request ID?
anyone is applying on-shore?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

LostMeson said:


> Great! thanks auslover!


Hi LostMeson,

If you are in Australia, Can you please tell me what is you plan about medicals? are you planning to do it before CO?

I am still unclear about the usage of Health request ID and TRN in the form 26 and 160.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi LostMeson,
> 
> If you are in Australia, Can you please tell me what is you plan about medicals? are you planning to do it before CO?
> 
> I am still unclear about the usage of Health request ID and TRN in the form 26 and 160.


Hi tintin,
we can only have Medibank Health Solutions to conduct our health assessment. you can find an online booking instruction on their website. Although you can input the Health Request ID in the online form when booking, it is not compulsory and you can go on with your health exams and update this piece of info later on. So I guess you can go ahead now if you'd like to.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi LostMeson,

What to bring to your appointment - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,

This link says, we need to fill form 26 and 160. Have you contracted them, already?

Online booking is not possible in my city, where I live.


----------



## LostMeson (May 30, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi LostMeson,
> 
> What to bring to your appointment - Our Services - Medibank Health Solutions, Workplace Health, Telephone & Web-based Healthcare, Pre-Employment Medicals,
> 
> ...


Hi tintin,
Yes, I called them once before I got the request ID. I do think we need to fill the two forms without signing before going to the Medibank. If you find online booking infeasible for you due to your current location, I suggest you call them directly about this issue.
Good luck with us!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

there is no ehealth clinic in Syria, when I called they asked me about my file id number not the TRN or the health request ID, the application file number is 10 digits and you can find it in the application summary pdf it starts like this: BCC2012/xxxxxx


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Could some one please tell me what are is the list of documents
that we need to submit for the DIAC stage? Can we send the documents online?
or by hard copy only?

Also when do we need to go for PCC and medicals - I am not really sure upon this.

Thank you....








auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting this thread for people who have filed 190 Skill Select visa and are waiting for CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

*application file number ??*

Hi omarau,



omarau said:


> there is no ehealth clinic in Syria, when I called they asked me about my file id number not the TRN or the health request ID, the application file number is 10 digits and you can find it in the application summary pdf it starts like this: BCC2012/xxxxxx



I couldn't see it, exactly where it is?
Have you done you medical?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi omarau,
> I couldn't see it, exactly where it is?
> Have you done you medical?


I just booked on Tuesday ... the doctor will send them by DHL.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Can I ask what is every ones status on the eVisa site? application received, in progress, etc.

I am still not sure, what these means and what are the difference between them.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

omarau said:


> I just booked on Tuesday ... the doctor will send them by DHL.


Can you please tell me exactly where you found that 10 digit number?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Allocation date for 175 visa is now at 1 June 2012 mark! 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
makes me wish that I have lodged 175 instead of waiting for SkillSelect and lodging 190! I thought 190 would be faster with the new system an so. Apparently I was wrong. 
and now it really seems that DIAC attends to finalize all visas of old system before starting with ours,


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

omarau said:


> Allocation date for 175 visa is now at 1 June 2012 mark!
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> makes me wish that I have lodged 175 instead of waiting for SkillSelect and lodging 190! I thought 190 would be faster with the new system an so. Apparently I was wrong.
> and now it really seems that DIAC attends to finalize all visas of old system before starting with ours,


Correct. Any person who would have lodged 175 online before 30th of June is in luck . In any case you will have a CO in a week's time i guess since after June there has been no Visa applications. You guys are next in queue.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Can you please tell me exactly where you found that 10 digit number?


in the Acknowledgement email with PDFs, you can find it in the subject line the firt part before the TRN.
and again, it is in the visa application summary pdf (Application References - File Number) 
it has the format of BCC2012/xxxxxx


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Can I ask what is every ones status on the eVisa site? application received, in progress, etc.
> 
> I am still not sure, what these means and what are the difference between them.


well I havent been able to loging to eVisa ever since I lodged my application. I always receive "system is currently unavailable." message.

So my status is unknown! but in EOI it says lodged


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks omarau

Anyone else, with any clue


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Thanks omarau
> 
> Anyone else, with any clue


Hey!

Logged in after 5 tries.

It was showing "In progress" for me till today.

Now it shows "Application received"... Think that it's another bug.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Kostya - agreed


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

this news release just came out about SkillSelect and first round of invitations:
SkillSelect: First round offers go to skilled professionals - DIAC Online Newsroom

the one part that was interesting to me is:



> “Additionally, almost 400 skilled people have been invited since July 1 following nominations lodged by state and territory governments.
> 
> “More than 160 of these invited clients have already lodged their visa applications, and the others have 60 days to lodge their documentation using DIAC’s electronic lodgement system,”


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> this news release just came out about SkillSelect and first round of invitations:
> SkillSelect: First round offers go to skilled professionals - DIAC Online Newsroom
> 
> the one part that was interesting to me is:


This means they just have 160 applications for they new system and still they are delaying us


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> This means they just have 160 applications for they new system and still they are delaying us


since 13-August I didnt see any improvement on their system more and more people are complaining about more bugs!
I wonder what are they doing, my CO will have to answer too many questions that are still unclear to me


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Any body facing a problem like a part of name (e.g., middle) is missing in his bridging visa grant letter?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Any body facing a problem like a part of name (e.g., middle) is missing in his bridging visa grant letter?


my nominated occupation was missing from the visa application summary, other than that everything seems to be in place including my full name.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Any body facing a problem like a part of name (e.g., middle) is missing in his bridging visa grant letter?


Nothing to worry about. Just write back to the CO and they would issue with a revised grant letter.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone called the DIAC office lately ?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

So, you people (who have got the health req ID) are planning to do med, before case officer, right?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> So, you people (who have got the health req ID) are planning to do med, before case officer, right?


if the doctor is available tomorrow i will do them and send them then


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi omarau,

>> if the doctor is available tomorrow i will do them and send them then

This was my question, what you will send/upload to the eVISA?

Like how we prove that we have the health examination?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi omarau,
> 
> >> if the doctor is available tomorrow i will do them and send them then
> 
> ...


the doctor will fill out the following forms:

Medical Examination (Form 26)
Chest x-ray (Form 160)
then will write my file number or maybe TRN on the envelope and send them off by DHL to DIAC.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Please let us know, if anyone is AU, have done/ or doing the medicals and experiences.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

now this timeline is super fast


> ICT BA,175 Visa applied on 15th June 2012, CO Allocated: 14th August 2012, PCC : 27th August 2012, Medical: 27th August 2012, Visa Grant: 27th August 2012


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...76-co-allocation-timelines-48.html#post880968

I wish our timelines would be the same


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

omarau said:


> now this timeline is super fast
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...76-co-allocation-timelines-48.html#post880968
> ...


Yikes. I observed that there are some guys for 175 who still haven't been assigned a CO.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

175 CO estimator sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YkZMRldDUmg5Nnc&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## imranabdulsattar (Aug 19, 2012)

i am also planning for 190 visa, can any one help me. my question is that :

Q1:is it necessary to have post qualification experience?
Q2:if i complete my points and positive qualification assessment but negative experience assessment then i will get visa


----------



## nohanaod (Aug 27, 2012)

I am in the middle of the ocean and I urgently need your help. I submitted my EOI on July 26, 2012 and became eligible for the visa types Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) and Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457). Shortly, I think it is around August 10-13, the "Apply Visa" button for the Subclass 187 has become active. However, I didn't receive any invitation letter to the personal email I supplied during submission of my EOI either from an employer or a state.

Just I am simply sitting and waiting for unknown for the past 2 weeks since the “Apply Visa” button has become active. I am confused of what to do. Should I start the visa application for the activated 187 category only for the “Apply Visa” button is activation or wait for invitation letter to my email? Thank you very much.


----------



## nohanaod (Aug 27, 2012)

*Only Active "Apply Visa" Regional Sponsored-187*

I am in the middle of the ocean and I urgently need your help. I submitted my EOI on July 26, 2012 and became eligible for the visa types Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent) and Business (Long Stay) (Subclass 457). Shortly, I think it is around August 10-13, the "Apply Visa" button for the Subclass 187 has become active. However, I didn't receive any invitation letter to the personal email I supplied during submission of my EOI either from an employer or a state.

Just I am simply sitting and waiting for unknown for the past 2 weeks since the “Apply Visa” button has become active. I am confused of what to do. Should I start the visa application for the activated 187 category only for the “Apply Visa” button is activation or wait for invitation letter to my email? Thank you very much.


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thank you very much


Hi Auslover,

Could you please tell me the list of documents that we need to submit to DIAC once we get the invitation from them on a state sponsorship?

Can we submit these docs online and if so do we need to attest or notarize them?

Thank you...


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

imranabdulsattar said:


> i am also planning for 190 visa, can any one help me. my question is that :
> 
> Q1:is it necessary to have post qualification experience?
> Q2:if i complete my points and positive qualification assessment but negative experience assessment then i will get visa


imranabdulsattar, here are ur answers.......

1. It is not necessary to have post graduation qualification for application.
2. a negative work experience will definitely cause implications, but then again depends on which ANZCO code u r applying. and how much experience is considered good enough for immigration purpose as a skilled migrant.

hope this helps.


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Auslover,
> 
> Could you please tell me the list of documents that we need to submit to DIAC once we get the invitation from them on a state sponsorship?
> 
> ...



I also need the list of the docs... please some one send...and do we notarize them?


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Checklist of Documents
DIAC : Australia Visa Application

- Notarized copy of Passports: for each family member
- Passport size (45mmx35mm) Photographs: 4 nos. for each family member
- Notarized copies of Academic Certificates: for each family member
- Secondary School Certificate, Marks List
- Intermediate Certificate or +2 Certificates, Marks List
- Graduation Certificate and year wise or SEM wise Marks Lists
- Post-graduation Memos and Convocation
- Any other certifications which can give extra boost to your existing qualifications or Work
- Professional/vocational qualification certificates (If any)
- Notarized copies of Employment Documents: for each family member
Present Employment
- Offer Letter
- Employee ID card and code
- Letter from employer stating
1. Duration of Employment : (Joining date to till date)
2. Your Designation
3. Your Roles and Responsibilities
4. Date of Issue (not older than 3 months)
Previous Employment
- Offer Letter
- Relieving Letter
- Service Certificate
- Letter from employer stating
1. Duration of Employment
2. Your Designation
3. Your Roles and Responsibilities
4. Date of Issue
All Employment
- Salary Slips
- Income Tax Returns/Form 16


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Auslover,
> 
> Could you please tell me the list of documents that we need to submit to DIAC once we get the invitation from them on a state sponsorship?
> 
> ...


yeah you can attach all the documents online .
If it is a colored scan you don't need to notarize them.

List can be found here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rocess-190-visa-application-after-invite.html

Also documents depends on the points you are claiming.
You have to give evidences of each of the points you are claiming.

When you file the visa and do the payment then also on the last page , where you have to attach documents will show you a checklist. 


Official checklist is as follows:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> I also need the list of the docs... please some one send...and do we notarize them?


See mine ans Miyur's post.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> See mine ans Miyur's post.


Photos aren't mandatory but make sure you have other documents.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going now to do my medical checks using my file number  one step closer to visa grant


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> I'm going now to do my medical checks using my file number  one step closer to visa grant


bEST OF LUCK!!!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Portal*

Has anyone been able to log into the portal from last 2 days???


----------



## imranabdulsattar (Aug 19, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> imranabdulsattar, here are ur answers.......
> 
> 1. It is not necessary to have post graduation qualification for application.
> 2. a negative work experience will definitely cause implications, but then again depends on which ANZCO code u r applying. and how much experience is considered good enough for immigration purpose as a skilled migrant.
> ...


yes . but please guide me that i have recently got certification in accounts in august 2012 from USA and planning to apply for accounts related ANZCO code. My question is that as i have no post qualification experience, is it necessary in my case as i have recently qualified?

Will my pre qualification experience in bank count or not?

thanks:confused2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I also got my email for Visa application acknowledgement with 5 attachments.
> 2 of those attachments are health requirement letters for me and my wife.
> 
> The "client support officer" has signed all the PDFs, and the email - not sure if this means that he is my CO.
> ...


Hi,

Could you please tell me if your health request form had name of your spouse included? My document just mentions primary applicant details that is me, but does not specify anything about my husband. I am not sure if he needs to undergo medical examination or not.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> Has anyone been able to log into the portal from last 2 days???



Yup! logged in 5 minutes ago. 
Nothing new to see.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

simone1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me if your health request form had name of your spouse included? My document just mentions primary applicant details that is me, but does not specify anything about my husband. I am not sure if he needs to undergo medical examination or not.


Mine came into two separated PDF files, one for me and one for my wife. Im the main applicant and im not even claiming points for wife's skills.


----------



## ManBearPig73 (Aug 16, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me if your health request form had name of your spouse included? My document just mentions primary applicant details that is me, but does not specify anything about my husband. I am not sure if he needs to undergo medical examination or not.


He has to. The health, character (PCC) and english (IELTS) requirements are for all adult applicants.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

omarau said:


> Mine came into two separated PDF files, one for me and one for my wife. Im the main applicant and im not even claiming points for wife's skills.


how your health exam went?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

any 190 or 189 applicant got a CO assigned???


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, I started a new thread to share experience regarding the infamous "The system is currently unavailable." on eVisa. 
anybody facing this problem, please drop a note on the following thread: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-system-currently-unavailable.html#post882517


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey!

There is a person on PIO forum (ID - Home) who has been granted 190th visa today!

11th August - not long now - Page 10

All the best!

Cheers


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> There is a person on PIO forum (ID - Home) who has been granted 190th visa today!
> 
> ...


WoW. This is big, I hope one of us guys is next in the queue. Finally some light at the end of this tunnel 

Looking at the luck guy's timeline, he got he CO assigned 9 days later of the email from the GSM support officer (the email with 5 pdfs) 
I think we should see some CO allocation in our spreadsheet tomorrow   its getting really exciting now


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


> *Subsequent entrant applications*
> 
> All subsequent entrant applications lodged before 16 July 2012 have been allocated to a case officer.


What does that mean?!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

probably having one visa, applying another visa.


----------



## bmc_cpu (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I saw this from the DIAC's website:

_If your application is in Priority Group 3, or was lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5, you can proceed with health and character clearances before your application is allocated. Undertaking health and character clearances at this pre-allocation stage may expedite a decision on your visa application. However, applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where a '*' is listed in the Allocation table._

Does this mean that for lodged visa 190, applicants can frontload their Health evidence and PCC's even before the assignment to a Case Officer? Could this be the reason why the gsm support officer sent the Health Examination List?

I was confused before because I read in many forums that we should wait for the CO to tell us to proceed to Health examination and PCC processing. Isn't this the case now?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Have anybody filed 190 and still not got the medical request ID pdf file????


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes auslover,I still don't have a medical request ID.Did you get an e-mail from your client support officer saying all further enquiries are to go to the post-lodgement form?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Have anybody filed 190 and still not got the medical request ID pdf file????


I haven't gotten letter with 5 PDF files too. 

Cheers


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*update*

Hi Guys,

For all those who have not got the full 5 pdf's here is what you need to do.

I also did not get them till yesterday.

The Acknowledgement mail has to have all these PDf's specially the Medical Request ID PDF.

I emailed them 3 days back stating that they have missed the Medical Request PDF in my Acknowledgement mail.

They have replied back today stating that their mistake that they have missed and sent me the Medical pdf.

So i would suggest everyone to do the same.
And, reply to the acknowledgement mail and mention in the subject that "missing files in acknowledgement email"


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've lodged my application 2 days ago.
Hope to get more info from those who lodged earlier.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've lodged my application 2 days ago.
> Hope to get more info from those who lodged earlier.


Kindly update your details in this sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

auslover said:


> Kindly update your details in this sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


done


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

1000 new invitations in September 
Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds » SkillSelect Support

they really should start assigning COs and granting visas for us now?!!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> 1000 new invitations in September
> Announcement – September 2012 SkillSelect Invitation Rounds » SkillSelect Support
> 
> they really should start assigning COs and granting visas for us now?!!


Yeah, I think its high time now.
We should get CO's and also at least our medical Request Id's should be recognized by eclinics.


----------



## mandand (Aug 28, 2012)

is there any chance now that 60 pointers will get invited on september round?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi omarau,

Can you please tell me, any there is anything in *medical* that you will upload to the online system?

Today, I called diac, the guy said, open the envelop, scan and upload, but in anyway, it will not do any good since because, they will get the result electronically.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi omarau,
> 
> Can you please tell me, any there is anything in *medical* that you will upload to the online system?
> 
> Today, I called diac, the guy said, open the envelop, scan and upload, but in anyway, it will not do any good since because, they will get the result electronically.


Has anybody notified DIAC that out Health Id's are not working ?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

So I have finally managed to login successfully to the eVisa portal. However, now im getting the following message in red: 


> We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


Is anybody else gettign the same message today?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> So I have finally managed to login successfully to the eVisa portal. However, now im getting the following message in red:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else gettign the same message today?


No, i have been able to login successfully today.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi omarau,
> 
> Can you please tell me, any there is anything in *medical* that you will upload to the online system?
> 
> Today, I called diac, the guy said, open the envelop, scan and upload, but in anyway, it will not do any good since because, they will get the result electronically.


no, we dont have e-clinics in Syria, so the doctor will send them by DHL, i dont get to see or touch my medical examinations results. my expectations they will by in Australia by Friday


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> no, we dont have e-clinics in Syria, so the doctor will send them by DHL, i dont get to see or touch my medical examinations results. my expectations they will by in Australia by Friday


has anybody tried it where they have eclinics


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

two more people got their COs today, here
11th August - not long now - Page 10
one of them, got his grant two hours after getting the CO ...........


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

omarau, may be you are in next.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> omarau, may be you are in next.


Tomorrow I will do my PCC and upload to the system. That is of course, if the system works :S


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anybody know what is the next step? after we get the grant letter? i.e. should we send our passports to the nearest Australian Embassy so they can stick the visa label on? or it is an electronic visa and we are ready to fly?
what about airline companies? I guess they need to physically check a valid visa on our passports in order to let us board their jets!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

COs last question before the grant seems to be, what is the breakdown of your claimed points score. So have those ready


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> two more people got their COs today, here
> 11th August - not long now - Page 10
> one of them, got his grant two hours after getting the CO ...........


but, they had done their meds that why they got grant.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Does anybody know what is the next step? after we get the grant letter? i.e. should we send our passports to the nearest Australian Embassy so they can stick the visa label on? or it is an electronic visa and we are ready to fly?
> what about airline companies? I guess they need to physically check a valid visa on our passports in order to let us board their jets!


You need to get the visa stamped on your passport to fly.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> You need to get the visa stamped on your passport to fly.


The information on the following page suggest otherwise:
About your visa
as I understand visa grant letter is enough


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeh, the grant wont be that soon for all of us. For us, the meds can be done only after the CO gets assigned and gives us the correct health request IDs.  too bad.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

omarau said:


> The information on the following page suggest otherwise:
> About your visa
> as I understand visa grant letter is enough


Omarau is right, only visa letter is enough to fly and enter Australia.
BUT - there are many threads onthis forum that suggest that you should get your label printed on the passport.

Reasons -

1 - There arefew countries/airports where the ppl dont understand the concept of e-visa. So there could be delays in convincing them 

2 - After going to Australia, we would often need to give the evidence of our visa , i.e. photocopy of the visa . So its best to get the label printed.

3 - It just looks much cooler on the passport than just on a letter


----------



## bmc_cpu (Mar 12, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Yeh, the grant wont be that soon for all of us. For us, the meds can be done only after the CO gets assigned and gives us the correct health request IDs.  too bad.


Hi, may I ask haven't the GSM Support Officer sent you the Health Examination List, which contains the ID's, that's why you can't proceed with the meds? 

Do you think I can proceed with the meds even though I'm from a high risk country (because I already have those)?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

I talked with medibank HS in aus, they said they don't need the health req ID, they only require TRN and file number!

I am still not sure what is the use of health req id and what to attach online (eVISA) as that we have completed health examination.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> I talked with medibank HS in aus, they said they don't need the health req ID, they only require TRN and file number!
> 
> I am still not sure what is the use of health req id and what to attach online (eVISA) as that we have completed health examination.


Health Req ID is not mandatory. But if you have it, it'll be significantly easier for them to process your medical and send it to DIAC


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

bonphee said:


> Health Req ID is not mandatory. But if you have it, it'll be significantly easier for them to process your medical and send it to DIAC


My question is where to put this Health req IDs?


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> My question is where to put this Health req IDs?


Im not too sure for offshore applicants. But if you're doing it onshore, when you book your medical exam, you can put it on the online form


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

I read through this thread, there is no mention of Form 80 under the new system. 
Is it still required under the new skill select system?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi, may I ask haven't the GSM Support Officer sent you the Health Examination List, which contains the ID's, that's why you can't proceed with the meds?
> 
> Do you think I can proceed with the meds even though I'm from a high risk country (because I already have those)?


I went for medicals using the same IDs I got in the acknowledgement email I got from the support officer. But they were not able to track my application using those IDs, or even using my TRN. Same happened to many people (atleast in India) who have applied during similar times (we have 100% e-health here).
So if your clinic is able to find your IDs in their system, go ahead for meds.

I already did my PCC, since PCC does not require any IDs from DIAC.


----------



## bmc_cpu (Mar 12, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I went for medicals using the same IDs I got in the acknowledgement email I got from the support officer. But they were not able to track my application using those IDs, or even using my TRN. Same happened to many people (atleast in India) who have applied during similar times (we have 100% e-health here).
> So if your clinic is able to find your IDs in their system, go ahead for meds.
> 
> I already did my PCC, since PCC does not require any IDs from DIAC.


Thanks!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone front-loaded the form 80 to the eVisa system?

Please reply.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Has anyone front-loaded the form 80 to the eVisa system?
> 
> Please reply.


Nope. I was not required to. My wife's doc checklist showed for 1112, so I just uploaded that one for her. The checklist did not have any mention of form 80, alteast for me and my wife.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Nope. I was not required to. My wife's doc checklist showed for 1112, so I just uploaded that one for her. The checklist did not have any mention of form 80, alteast for me and my wife.


I also did not upload 80.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Those who have already applied and paid the visa fees, did you find AMEX card as an option to pay the fees?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Has anyone front-loaded the form 80 to the eVisa system?
> 
> Please reply.


Hi!

I front loaded them for me and wife because had them ready.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Also waiting for CO. Visa 190 applications should get noticed by a CO within four weeks, yes?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

metaform said:


> Also waiting for CO. Visa 190 applications should get noticed by a CO within four weeks, yes?


Correct. Even for 189 its the same now. 4 weeks to get a CO.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Today a surprising thing happened. Me and my wife both have EOI's in skillselect. And i am waiting for 189 visa invitation or a VIC approved 190 because i have more points than my wife so we thought we would go with me as primary applicant.
Now my agent had applied for SA SS for my wife and now she has got an invitation to apply for a 190. I am very happy with that, but i am not sure about how good Adelaide is in terms of ICT occupations. We both are IT professionals with over 8 years experience. I work as DBA & my wife works as a BA. So how good are our chances in SA. Because we were initially planning for Sydney or Mel. But now this opportunity is knocking our doors.
I would wait till 1st sept or most probably 15th sept to get a 189 invite. If i do not then i might take this bait. 
What do you guys think.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a question and appreciate if any one of you can clarify this. I have got the State sponsorship approval and got an invitation to apply for visa from Skill Select. My current status in Skill Select is 'Invited' and I see a button 'Apply for Visa'

I noticed now that in the EOI a change has to be made. 

For the question, in the Family members section - "Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?" it was wrongly updated as 'No' and it should be updated to 'Yes' since my family will accompany me to Aus.

Can I go ahead and update that question to 'Yes'? I see an option to 'Update EOI'. I am worried if the status of 'Invited' will be changed after I update it.

Appreciate a quick response


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

@prgopala. Well you have two months to think about it and wait for VIC SS. If not, just go for Adelaide. Laid back lifestyle, never heard a single complaint about the state. Congratulations.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Is there anybody in this group who applied as Single after getting the invite to apply? The reason for asking is - there are two Questions in EOI and I selected one question wrongly.

First Question:
------------------
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 

The answer I put is *Yes*

Second Question
----------------------
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 

The answer I put is *No* by mistake.


I see a 'Apply visa' button but not sure if the Visa application form is pre-generated based on the inputs from EOI.

In case a Single applicant sees an addition to add the dependents, then I should not have any problem 

I am looking for this response desperately..Please help


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I front loaded them for me and wife because had them ready.



Hi Kostya,

have you got any CO? what she/he asked so far?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

metaform said:


> @prgopala. Well you have two months to think about it and wait for VIC SS. If not, just go for Adelaide. Laid back lifestyle, never heard a single complaint about the state. Congratulations.


Agreed metaform. But i should get some job . I don't mind the laid back lifestyle ofcourse with a decent amount of salary in hand


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> have you got any CO? what she/he asked so far?


Hi!

CO for my 175th application was allocated on 28/08/2012. He asked for proof of wife's language ability and asked to clarify the status and subordination of the company I currently employed with.

However, I frontloaded PCC, Forms 1221 and 80, my family's meds were finalized.

Now waiting...

No CO for 190th app. It's exactly 1 week till 4 weeks term finishes...

Cheers


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Kotsya, i see u have applied for both 175 and 190. Why did u apply for a 190 when u successfully applied for 175?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Kotsya, i see u have applied for both 175 and 190. Why did u apply for a 190 when u successfully applied for 175?


Hi! 

or me it's essential to get visa quickly... I thought that new priority processing will move all 175 applicants to unknown future and applied for 190th visa... However, currently I have CO for 175th app and no CO for 190th yet...

Cheers


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Omarau,

Have you had your medicals received status?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Omarau,
> 
> Have you had your medicals received status?


The portal is still not working for me so i cannot check the status,
i expect that they will get to aus by monday, i also have my pcc ready in preparation to CO  let just wait and see though im sick of waiting


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

I still do not have the acknowledgment email. Emailed gsm[at][email protected] and they replied with



> Delays In Acknowledgement Letters
> 
> In the short term there will be a delay of up to 10 working days until an acknowledgement letter is received for e-lodged applications. You should however receive an automatic Transmission Record Number (TRN) and where applicable automatic confirmation of payment for the application.


Today is day 16 since I submitted my application. [/sadpanda]


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Today i have done my meds using the health request ID.
I had called the medical center and as always expected that they will say they cannot see my case in ehealth DB.
But, for a change they said they could see it.
So today i got them done.
All people that are in INDIA especially, should check again in their medical center maybe they have fixed the bug and all the cases are now visible in Ehealth.

Now i hope CO's get assigned quickly to All of us .


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Today i have done my meds using the health request ID.
> I had called the medical center and as always expected that they will say they cannot see my case in ehealth DB.
> But, for a change they said they could see it.
> So today i got them done.
> ...



Awesome news Auslover ! I'll also call my clinic today and ask if they see my ID in their system. I was quite worried last week when they couldnt !

I guess you'll get your grant as soon as the CO gets assigned ! Lets pray for that !  All the best ! Keep us updated on further stuff !


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

joining this thread


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

olan said:


> joining this thread


Kindly update your details in the spreadsheet that is present on the first page of this thread.

Best of luck for the visa.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Awesome news Auslover ! I'll also call my clinic today and ask if they see my ID in their system. I was quite worried last week when they couldnt !
> 
> I guess you'll get your grant as soon as the CO gets assigned ! Lets pray for that !  All the best ! Keep us updated on further stuff !


Yyeah sure, but still in the new system we don't have any status where we can see thee status of meds.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Auslover,

I heard that it is better to get the medicals done after the CO is assigned. That is what is it says in the Aus Immig web site as well.

Do you think it will be a problem if we get the meds done before the CO is assigned?




auslover said:


> Today i have done my meds using the health request ID.
> I had called the medical center and as always expected that they will say they cannot see my case in ehealth DB.
> But, for a change they said they could see it.
> So today i got them done.
> ...


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Auslover,
> 
> I heard that it is better to get the medicals done after the CO is assigned. That is what is it says in the Aus Immig web site as well.
> 
> Do you think it will be a problem if we get the meds done before the CO is assigned?


Don't know much.

If i have some problems as i have done before, so i will let you know.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Someone must have answered this before but has anyone else not yet received his acknowledgment letter after lodging the application? And did you bug diac about it? I emailed them but I got a generic response that did not really solve my issue.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

metaform said:


> Someone must have answered this before but has anyone else not yet received his acknowledgment letter after lodging the application? And did you bug diac about it? I emailed them but I got a generic response that did not really solve my issue.


They had missed a document in my acknowledgement mail , so i did bug thembut it was the 3 rd mail i sent them when the responded.

You should send a reminder email , and also
Mention issue in your subject in bold.

Wait again for 2-4 days, then call them directly.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

metaform said:


> Someone must have answered this before but has anyone else not yet received his acknowledgment letter after lodging the application? And did you bug diac about it? I emailed them but I got a generic response that did not really solve my issue.


I lodged my app on 13th Aug. Got ackn on 22nd Aug. Did not bug them happened on its own.

I realized trying to calm my anxiety by bugging them raises my anxiety even more... so better just wait and enjoy the process. :ranger:


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Hi friends...

1. In "previous countries of residence" section in the evisa application...we have to fill details for how many years as it is not mentioned in that section?? 
For eg..in last 10 years I have been to 3-4 different countries..So I have to fill details about all or only the last country where I have been other than India.

2. Suppose say I have been to cameroon 2-3 times but for different durations sometimes say 1 month..sometime say 5 months etc...
So I have to fill details about each and every duration that I have been there??

Those who have filled application kindly help as you know that we have to mention the from and to date of the stay...


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Please confiirm the forms*

Hi Friends,

Could some one please tell me what are the forms that we need to while applying for 190 visa?

My migration agent had sent Form 80,Form 1221, Form 1276 and Form 956 for me to fill.

Please tell me whether all these forms are needed for us to submit?

Please clarify this 

Regards...


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> They had missed a document in my acknowledgement mail , so i did bug thembut it was the 3 rd mail i sent them when the responded.
> 
> You should send a reminder email , and also
> Mention issue in your subject in bold.
> ...



I called my clinic, they still cant find my Health Request ID in their system! 
Which email ID did you sent your emails to? I guess I also need to bug them now !


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I called my clinic, they still cant find my Health Request ID in their system!
> Which email ID did you sent your emails to? I guess I also need to bug them now !


[email protected]

And in the subject do mention something like incorrect ID's sent


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Has any one who has filed 190 been able to login here :
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Because one will never be able to know the status of one's meds if we are able to login here .


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> Has any one who has filed 190 been able to login here :
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Because one will never be able to know the status of one's meds if we are able to login here .


Hi! 

It's a tool for checking status for old types of applications. It works well for my 175th TRN but gives an error for 190th. 

I think new portal supersedes this tool, however, they haven't implemented or put in practice the integration with eHealth yet. 

Cheers!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

agreed with Kostya


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

auslover said:


> Has any one who has filed 190 been able to login here :
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Because one will never be able to know the status of one's meds if we are able to login here .


I have been trying to login via this link for ages now and every time it dumps the Tomcat Apache stack trace . Seems they haven't yet enabled the new visa types with this portal.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> It's a tool for checking status for old types of applications. It works well for my 175th TRN but gives an error for 190th.
> 
> ...


All in all i think we can say they did not wrote good piece of code.

But if it's not for 190 then why does it shows us the complete error stak trace.
Whereas if we enter incorrect details it shows TRN not found , so i think it's a bug.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

this is what you will get when you send an email to [email protected]



> Latest Update - 29 August 2012
> 
> Important Information - SkillSelect applications lodged with DIAC from 1 July 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I got a similar reply ... I'm hoping somebody would see my email and send me the correct health IDs. Gotta wait more !


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

hi! just joined the bandwagon today 

i lodged my application just today and i see 3 persons in the list me, my partner and my child. But when I click the "Attach Document", I could only see my name in the Applicant List and yet under my partner and my child, there are attachment list sections.

I don't really get how I can upload docs for them.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

GoinDownUnder said:


> hi! just joined the bandwagon today
> 
> i lodged my application just today and i see 3 persons in the list me, my partner and my child. But when I click the "Attach Document", I could only see my name in the Applicant List and yet under my partner and my child, there are attachment list sections.
> 
> I don't really get how I can upload docs for them.


I have the same problem, no name for my wife!
also, even if i try to upload a document for myself it doesnt do anything
are you getting an error once you login to evisa? if yes, join this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-system-currently-unavailable-new-post.html
there are many others


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

omarau said:


> I have the same problem, no name for my wife!
> also, even if i try to upload a document for myself it doesnt do anything
> are you getting an error once you login to evisa? if yes, join this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-system-currently-unavailable-new-post.html
> there are many others


while i was entering details in the e-form it would be constantly getting a time-out error. But I didn't have any problems when I uploaded the documents for myself, i am using MAC OS X and Firefox.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

fay1014 said:


> I lodged the application on 13 Aug. but still haven't got the acknowledgement mail. I called the team 5, they just asked me to wait. I also couldn't upload any document. I asked team 5 whether I can sent the email with all the documents, their reply is 'don't do that'. I am so worried.


Hi There, 

Could you please tell me what do you mean by team 5 and what number did you contact them on?

I need to ask about health Id document for my husband and no one is responding to the gsm email.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

For those who got their health request email from DIAC, did it mention Blood test for HIV and Hepatitis. The Medibank people in Melbourne were confused about it as it is not commonly asked. They inquired if I am a health professional which I am not as Hepatitis test is not usually asked for PR applicants. How did it go for you guys?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Could you please tell me what do you mean by team 5 and what number did you contact them on?
> 
> I need to ask about health Id document for my husband and no one is responding to the gsm email.


Did you get the invitation in month of july ??.

Each person who has got an invitation in july has been assigned a person from team 5 to assist in the application.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

auslover said:


> Did you get the invitation in month of july ??.
> 
> Each person who has got an invitation in july has been assigned a person from team 5 to assist in the application.


Hey, thanks for your quick response. No, I got invitation in August


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hey, thanks for your quick response. No, I got invitation in August


Don't worry that person only assists us till we log a application.
I also has to email my health ID related request 
To gsm.documents email , yes they take 4-5 days to repy and couple of reminders as well.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*4th week*

Hi Guys,

Al those you filed 190 in the week of 11 th Aug.

Today, is the 4th week for us guys ,so as per DIAC website we should get CO's this week.

Has anybody got CO today???


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Al those you filed 190 in the week of 11 th Aug.
> 
> ...


not me...


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

When i uplaoding documents, all documents are attaching under my name. the documents for my wife and child also. It not giving an option to upload under their name. anyone came across through this?


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> When i uplaoding documents, all documents are attaching under my name. the documents for my wife and child also. It not giving an option to upload under their name. anyone came across through this?


Yes in the begining right after application of VISA for a couple of days this was the case.

But after 2-3 days the dependent name was also visible in the combo-box.

It is your call either upload all now or wait for 2-3 days and then do it for them individually.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

varoonverma said:


> Yes in the begining right after application of VISA for a couple of days this was the case.
> 
> But after 2-3 days the dependent name was also visible in the combo-box.
> 
> It is your call either upload all now or wait for 2-3 days and then do it for them individually.


Thanks for quick reply dear... i will wait for 2-3 days...


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

so, no one of 190, got any co yet, or "met" in evisa yet.

I am getting some of the docs to be received and some as required.

any light on this? anyone having the same issue?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> so, no one of 190, got any co yet, or "met" in evisa yet.
> 
> I am getting some of the docs to be received and some as required.
> 
> any light on this? anyone having the same issue?


the documents that are showing required , you must have uploaded them after some time gap of the documents that are showing to received.

These documents will also be changed to received in 2-3 days max, don't worry


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> so, no one of 190, got any co yet, or "met" in evisa yet.
> 
> I am getting some of the docs to be received and some as required.
> 
> any light on this? anyone having the same issue?



On 01-Sep-12, all my docs changed to 'Received' Status. 
Health is showing as 'Recommended'

Two more are 'Recommended' but irrelevant to my case.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> the documents that are showing required , you must have uploaded them after some time gap of the documents that are showing to received.
> 
> These documents will also be changed to received in 2-3 days max, don't worry


From your comment it seems the status should hv changed in 2-3 days within application of VISA.

However, my status got updated on 01-Sep (Sat, non-working day), about 3 weeks after applying.

Anything to worry ?


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

interestingly, some of my important docs are showing required for last one week, even though I have got the ack letter.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

i think they manually do this. After sending the ack, they loose interest, until it is scheduled to go to a CO.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

175 applicants who applied late June got their COs today  that means it is our turn tomorrow. somebody MUST get a CO tomorrow

http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/153197-pios-175-lodged-june-2012-a-13.html


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> 175 applicants who applied late June got their COs today  that means it is our turn tomorrow. somebody MUST get a CO tomorrow
> 
> http://www.pomsinoz.com/forum/migration-issues/153197-pios-175-lodged-june-2012-a-13.html


Sadly, i still have friend who has filed on 26 th june for 175 and still does not have CO


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> Sadly, i still have friend who has filed on 26 th june for 175 and still does not have CO


then your friend first then its definitely one of us tomorrow 
GOD im sick of waiting


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

No CO for me,no health request ID (I've e-mailed them twice asking for it),none of my documents appear to have successfully uploaded.Sept 11th will be the end of week 4 so hoping I'll have a CO by then...nearly there guys!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

no CO so far.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

No co :-(


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

auslover, have got any change in yout eVISA, after finishing the MED?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> auslover, have got any change in yout eVISA, after finishing the MED?


Nops


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

My 175 , friend also got the CO today.

So, i think there are no more 175 applications left that are not allocated.


I really wish its our turn now.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> My 175 , friend also got the CO today.
> 
> So, i think there are no more 175 applications left that are not allocated.
> 
> ...



Good to hear that !

CO, CO, where art thou ?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*Got CO today *

HI All my fellow 190 applicants,

I got the CO today for 190 application 

He has asked me for form 80 , form 1221 and meds.

The status in the portal is still in progress and the documents are also still in received
status.

I suggest everyone to fill up form 80 and 1221 , as they are very lengthy forms and require lots of time.


best of luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


DUDE ! AWESOME !  Finally the wait if over for you !! Thanks for keeping us updated.

Did you get an email from the CO that he/she is allocated to you ? Did the email mention about form 80,1221 etc. or did they appear as new requests on the portal?

Your meds are done already ,right? Will you be emailing your CO about it ?


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


Way to GO auslover!!! :clap2:


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


Congratulations...:clap2:
Looks like you are one of the first ones in 190 category to receive the CO...
Keep us updated !!

Hey one thing...can these forms 80, 1221 or others be filled by hand or they have to be filled online only and then take the printout??


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


congratulations :clap2:, you are the first one from out thread to have a CO  
give us details, from which team did you received the email? any information regarding expected processing time? 
forms 80 and 1220 are for you or for your dependents if any? 

I guess they ask for form 80 since the online equivalent is not working well !!


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> DUDE ! AWESOME !  Finally the wait if over for you !! Thanks for keeping us updated.
> 
> Did you get an email from the CO that he/she is allocated to you ? Did the email mention about form 80,1221 etc. or did they appear as new requests on the portal?
> 
> Your meds are done already ,right? Will you be emailing your CO about it ?


Thank you dude, 

yes i got a email from him that he needs this forms and a documents that stated he is my CO.

No man, nothing on portal.

My meds were done on Saturday , so they still take some time to finalize and its just Tuesday maybe that is the case.

Yes, i will e mail him.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

varoonverma said:


> Way to GO auslover!!! :clap2:


thanks , best of luck to you too.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> congratulations :clap2:, you are the first one from out thread to have a CO
> give us details, from which team did you received the email? any information regarding expected processing time?
> forms 80 and 1220 are for you or for your dependents if any?
> 
> I guess they ask for form 80 since the online equivalent is not working well !!


got the email from Team 33 and nothing about processing time.

I don't have any dependent so , i cannot say anything about 80 and 1221 for dependents.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

auslover said:


> Thank you dude,
> 
> yes i got a email from him that he needs this forms and a documents that stated he is my CO.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. I believe you would be uploading the completed forms on the portal itself? Or would you email him the forms? I guess portal would be better (IF IT WORKS  )


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Great stuff. I believe you would be uploading the completed forms on the portal itself? Or would you email him the forms? I guess portal would be better (IF IT WORKS  )


will do both


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


Awesome mate. Hope they process 189 also with this speed.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


Hey! 

Congrats!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

auslover said:


> got the email from Team 33 and nothing about processing time.
> 
> I don't have any dependent so , i cannot say anything about 80 and 1221 for dependents.


by the way, did you have to attach supporting documents needed for forms 80? 
for example in form 80 after entering your residential address there is a note that reads: "Attach certified copies of original documents and English
translations that give evidence of your address"
did you CO ask you for this as well or just the form 80?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> by the way, did you have to attach supporting documents needed for forms 80?
> for example in form 80 after entering your residential address there is a note that reads: "Attach certified copies of original documents and English
> translations that give evidence of your address"
> did you CO ask you for this as well or just the form 80?


I will be attaching these forms as well as the proofs in the portal and also , will e mail the 
Forms to CO and also these documents are a automatically a part of these forms.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Congrats!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks, buddy.

And i am sure your 175 is on the way !!!


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Virtual high five, auslover! If I may ask, what is your application timeline starting from visa application (Aug 13, was it?), to acknowledgment letter, to CO, etc.?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

metaform said:


> Virtual high five, auslover! If I may ask, what is your application timeline starting from visa application (Aug 13, was it?), to acknowledgment letter, to CO, etc.?


you can refer to the Google spread sheet that is present on the first page of the thread


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone got approval for SS and EOI invited with partner included in application?


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Auslover,

Congrats on getting the CO! 

Can you let me know what are forms 80 and 1221? Can I fill them and keep in handy before the CO is allocated?

Also, can I get the meds done before the CO is allocated?

Appreciate your response.

Best Regards,
Ag




auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Need a clarification on obtaining Police clearance certificate(PCC). I believe the Immig dept is asking for PCC for the countries we have stayed in the last 10 years.

Out of the last 10 years, I have stayed in the US for 2 years but now I am in India.

Please can anybody guide me how to get the PCC from US while I am in India?

I have called the Police department in the city where I lived for the PCC and they have told me that I can get a background check(BG) certificate. Not sure if DIAC would accept that.

Anybody in this group who got a PCC from US while they were in India?

Appreciate your response!!!

Best Regards,
AG


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi Auslover,
> 
> Congrats on getting the CO!
> 
> ...


Do a google on form 80 immi and form 1221 immi .
The first result you get would be those, yes you can fill them and keep them in advance .

I would suggest everyone to do that.


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

When I try to print the online application in PDF format there I got following question just after Critical Data Confirmation of main applicant personal info. But this question is not available in online application form.

Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

Have any one faced the issue?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

A new day in Sydney, who is going to get his CO/Grant today?
best of luck to everybody


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

agandi said:


> Hi Auslover,
> 
> Congrats on getting the CO!
> 
> ...


Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...



Brilliant! Congrats Auslover!!


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Keep us updated


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys,just joining new link,I'm lodging my 190 visa today through my agent I'm hoping it doesn't take to long to get a co,it was stressfull enough waiting to see if I had been given wa sponsorship!....good luck everyone and I hope to be seeing some positive news for people soon!


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

how to know that med went well with new system?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> how to know that med went well with new system?


Call the doctor, and try to ask him.

Sadly, this is the only way.


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

auslover said:


> HI All my fellow 190 applicants,
> 
> I got the CO today for 190 application
> 
> ...


Congratulations auslover!!! may u get the grant soon!

n we get COs soon ... he he he 

All the best to u too n everyone around waiting for their COs!!


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

auslover said:


> Call the doctor, and try to ask him.
> 
> Sadly, this is the only way.


yup... we too called our med centre after 5 working days-as they said they will take that much time to finalise reports. They didnt tell us anything other than they have forwarded the results to DIAC. So my assumption is no further news is good news


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> Congratulations auslover!!! may u get the grant soon!
> 
> n we get COs soon ... he he he
> 
> All the best to u too n everyone around waiting for their COs!!


Thank you for your wishes, I hope everyone get their grant soon.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tryingaustralia said:


> yup... we too called our med centre after 5 working days-as they said they will take that much time to finalise reports. They didnt tell us anything other than they have forwarded the results to DIAC. So my assumption is no further news is good news


Yeah right, no news is good news


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

*CO allotment*

Hello evry1, 
Just wanted to let you know about my yesterday's chat with my agent . As per him, if you don't hear from CO, it's not that you haven't been assigned one. CO speaks up only when he/she wants you to provide more information to him/her. If he thinks that he doesn't need any information as of now, he/she is not going to ping us. So there is no point worrying about the CO allotment to our cases. I believe CO will ping us with med ids and ask us to get it done asap.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

miyur said:


> Hello evry1,
> Just wanted to let you know about my yesterday's chat with my agent . As per him, if you don't hear from CO, it's not that you haven't been assigned one. CO speaks up only when he/she wants you to provide more information to him/her. If he thinks that he doesn't need any information as of now, he/she is not going to ping us. So there is no point worrying about the CO allotment to our cases. I believe CO will ping us with med ids and ask us to get it done asap.


Thanks for the info Mayur
good to know.


----------



## bonphee (May 9, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Thanks for the info Mayur
> good to know.


The thing is, it's almost impossible to get the grant without the CO asking for further proof. So getting contacted is still the best scenario. Besides, it will give us reassurance that our application is being processed.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

miyur said:


> Hello evry1,
> Just wanted to let you know about my yesterday's chat with my agent . As per him, if you don't hear from CO, it's not that you haven't been assigned one. CO speaks up only when he/she wants you to provide more information to him/her. If he thinks that he doesn't need any information as of now, he/she is not going to ping us. So there is no point worrying about the CO allotment to our cases. I believe CO will ping us with med ids and ask us to get it done asap.


yup this seems to be the case since many are getting their grants shortly after CO contacting them for few forms. 
we should see some grants soon I hope


----------



## kapil09 (Jun 27, 2012)

miyur said:


> Hello evry1,
> Just wanted to let you know about my yesterday's chat with my agent . As per him, if you don't hear from CO, it's not that you haven't been assigned one. CO speaks up only when he/she wants you to provide more information to him/her. If he thinks that he doesn't need any information as of now, he/she is not going to ping us. So there is no point worrying about the CO allotment to our cases. I believe CO will ping us with med ids and ask us to get it done asap.


Yes.. you are correct. I have seen many cases for my friends in 176!
CO asked in the end that he needs PCC or Meds thing, if he is satisfied with other things and grant visa.
So basically it again depend on Officer whether he needs more info on your application, and it is not compulsory that he will ask for Form 80 or 1221 from everyone. Just wait for your turn! :eyebrows:


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

varoonverma said:


> Yes in the begining right after application of VISA for a couple of days this was the case.
> 
> But after 2-3 days the dependent name was also visible in the combo-box.
> 
> It is your call either upload all now or wait for 2-3 days and then do it for them individually.


Today is the 5th day after submitted the application. still not able to see wife and child's name in combo-box to upload documents


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Using debit card for visa [email protected] HDFC*

Hi Friends,

Today for a clarification I have approached HDFC bank which is my salary account and spoken to an operations manager.

As per him I have to register for "Netsafe/verified by visa/master card secure code" option online and by using that I can make the payment to the DIAC application fees.

I registered as per his advice but I am not at all understanding how can i make the payment..the options seems to be like 3rd party transfer if we know the bank account number details we can just transfer the money and I feel that this is not at all a correct option..Please correct me if I am wrong...and help me how to get through this as I do not have any credit card and I have to apply my 190 visa at the earliest (have all the docs and amount ready)


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today for a clarification I have approached HDFC bank which is my salary account and spoken to an operations manager.
> 
> ...


Dont you know any body , around you who has a credit card with a limit of around 2 lac. Some NRI.

In my case i knew a NRI and then i used his CC and paid him a good rate on dollar the NRI's agree because they do not get a good rate on their dollars from the Bank so , you can strike a deal with them say u give then 1-2 rs more per dollar than the bank.

This is wat i did.


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

*pcc*

Hi,

What is the best and easiest way to get PCC. My present address and passport address are different?
If I mention both the address to be same for getting PCC soon, will there be a problem later while giving present address for communication in the application(like form 80: it has asked for present address and proof of that).


Please help me with quick response.


----------



## Ragini405 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Marriage certificate*

Hi,

I got married in a church and the same day, got a certificate from the pastor of the church. I got that attested from District registrar today. Will that suffice for marriage certificate?

Because christian marriage certificate will take a month time to get from the date of application as it need to be applied under special act.

Please help me.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Ragini405 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the best and easiest way to get PCC. My present address and passport address are different?
> If I mention both the address to be same for getting PCC soon, will there be a problem later while giving present address for communication in the application(like form 80: it has asked for present address and proof of that).
> ...


I don't think there can be a problem in form 80 later because in PCC the address is nowhere mentioned.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today for a clarification I have approached HDFC bank which is my salary account and spoken to an operations manager.
> 
> ...


During my application i had tried the same... we can do this.. but only one thing is you have to check the allowed online shoping limit for our account. mine is 1.1 lakh.. so i couldn't do with the hdfc account.. if you have the limit... then you can use the debit card no as credit card in the application. call the HDFC bank Phone banking & ask for the limit. and one more thing you card handler should be VISA or Mastercard..


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> During my application i had tried the same... we can do this.. but only one thing is you have to check the allowed online shoping limit for our account. mine is 1.1 lakh.. so i couldn't do with the hdfc account.. if you have the limit... then you can use the debit card no as credit card in the application. call the HDFC bank Phone banking & ask for the limit. and one more thing you card handler should be VISA or Mastercard..


Is there no option of netbanking for payment???
Coz if that option is there then u can make online payment from your bank account.


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

hi auslover, let us know, if any update on co, or med


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you EbyOCt82! That was very helpful 



ebyoct82 said:


> Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey!....my agent told me today that she will be lodging my 190 visa on Friday,she says I will have a co assigned within 4 weeks,they will then ask for med and police check and if everything is ok I will get visa within a week!.....does anybody else know this to be correct or is it wishful thinking!i have a flight booked for the 2nd week in October so it would be perfect if this would be true ...thanks!!


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

Gary2379 said:


> Hey!....my agent told me today that she will be lodging my 190 visa on Friday,she says I will have a co assigned within 4 weeks,they will then ask for med and police check and if everything is ok I will get visa within a week!.....does anybody else know this to be correct or is it wishful thinking!i have a flight booked for the 2nd week in October so it would be perfect if this would be true ...thanks!!


Welcome to the 190's club, Gary. Yes the timeline looks perfect to me. Start packing your bags as October doesn't seem to be too far. Good luck, mate.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

Need a clarification about documents which we are going to upload with our online application.
1. Should these documents be scanned from original or
2. First i should get photocopies of the original then get them certified from notary or authorized person and then scan them to upload?
I need experienced advice that should i go for approach 1 or 2?


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a clarification about documents which we are going to upload with our online application.
> 1. Should these documents be scanned from original or
> ...


Here it is,

If the document is scanned in color (ie. you can visibly see the colors of the document in the scanned copy.) you can upload it directly. No certification of that document is required.

If the document after scanning is in 'black & white' (ie. looks like a regular black ink photocopy) then you need to get that document photocopied first and then this copy should be notarized/certified. After which you can scan the document again and upload it.


Bottom Line 
------------------
Colored scanned copy requires no certification.
Black & White copy should have visible certification marks/stamps etc.

I hope it is clear now.


----------



## miyur (Apr 20, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a clarification about documents which we are going to upload with our online application.
> 1. Should these documents be scanned from original or
> ...


If you can get the colour scan of the originals(provided they are in color other than black and white ), it would be gr8. you can scan and upload it right away.
In case you don't possess originals of any document, or say the original itself is in black and white, photocopy it , get it certified/notarized , scan and upload.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

miyur said:


> If you can get the colour scan of the originals(provided they are in color other than black and white ), it would be gr8. you can scan and upload it right away.
> In case you don't possess originals of any document, or say the original itself is in black and white, photocopy it , get it certified/notarized , scan and upload.


Thanks varoonverma and miyur. Now it's very clear in my mind...


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

miyur said:


> If you can get the colour scan of the originals(provided they are in color other than black and white ), it would be gr8. you can scan and upload it right away.
> In case you don't possess originals of any document, or say the original itself is in black and white, photocopy it , get it certified/notarized , scan and upload.


is this the same case for bank statement, i got it as soft copy and it's balck and white acrobat file. SHould i also print it ? and get every page certified or just the end page???


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

chattri said:


> Is there no option of netbanking for payment???
> Coz if that option is there then u can make online payment from your bank account.


The payment for visa is not as netbanking.. its just like how we purchase using credit card through online...


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks miyur!.... I hope so!exciting times


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

can anybody give me the email address of DIAC to send our quires and issues about visa application?


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> can anybody give me the email address of DIAC to send our quires and issues about visa application?


eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section
Client Strategy & Performance Division

Department of Immigration and Citizenship
PO Box 25 Belconnen ACT 2616 Australia

Hours of operation: 0830-1700 Monday - Friday AEDT
Email: [email protected]


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

I take it that no one else here besides auslover got a CO for the last two days?


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

metaform said:


> I take it that no one else here besides auslover got a CO for the last two days?


Well, this is what happened a few minutes earlier. I have emailed gsm.documents with my Police clearance certificates and dropped a question regarding my health checks just to ping them  I got a reply stating that my mail was forwarded to my case officer and he would reply back to me with a confirmation 
so this proves Maiuyr point. COs are already allocated to us, we just dont know it yet. so now its me and auslover that know for sure that we have a CO, what an excitement :clap2:


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

omarau said:


> Well, this is what happened a few minutes earlier. I have emailed gsm.documents with my Police clearance certificates and dropped a question regarding my health checks just to ping them  I got a reply stating that my mail was forwarded to my case officer and he would reply back to me with a confirmation
> so this proves Maiuyr point. COs are already allocated to us, we just dont know it yet. so now its me and auslover that know for sure that we have a CO, what an excitement :clap2:


congratulations... You got the CO any ways


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

A virtual chest bump for you, brother omar! So there are people behind gsm.documents!  That's good news.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

metaform said:


> A virtual chest bump for you, brother omar! So there are people behind gsm.documents!  That's good news.


hahaha i thought that there werent up till today


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> Well, this is what happened a few minutes earlier. I have emailed gsm.documents with my Police clearance certificates and dropped a question regarding my health checks just to ping them  I got a reply stating that my mail was forwarded to my case officer and he would reply back to me with a confirmation
> so this proves Maiuyr point. COs are already allocated to us, we just dont know it yet. so now its me and auslover that know for sure that we have a CO, what an excitement :clap2:


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

congrats omarau! excited to know who gets contacted by their CO next!


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Auslover applied on 13th Aug, and I applied for the visa on 14th Aug. I was hoping for a CO in last 2 days. Maybe a day or two more !


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bank statements - for applying 190?*

Hi Friends,

For applying 190, I have one year Form 16 and two years IT Computation statements...hence I have a doubt that, is it really required for us to upload bank account statements also?

If this is needed, please let me know for how many months we have to attach the bank account statement? Because if it is 6 months I will apply and take urgently.

Please suggest.

Thank you.....


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay,I can join the Auslover and Omarau crew,got my CO today,from Team 2


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay,I can join the Auslover and Omarau crew,got my CO today,from Team 2


Congratulations dude :clap2:


----------



## fay1014 (Aug 16, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay,I can join the Auslover and Omarau crew,got my CO today,from Team 2


Congrats arabidopsis! I see from your timeline that you can't upload any documents (I meet the same problem), so when Co contacted you, did he tell you how to upload all the documents? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay,I can join the Auslover and Omarau crew,got my CO today,from Team 2


Congratulations to you and Omarau!

Thanks Omarau for sharing your Eureka moment about CO. I just checked the email attachment I had received today from gsm regarding health request for my partner and found that I have a CO allocated as well


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay,I can join the Auslover and Omarau crew,got my CO today,from Team 2


Congrats, dude :clap2:


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Congratulations to you and Omarau!
> 
> Thanks Omarau for sharing your Eureka moment about CO. I just checked the email attachment I had received today from gsm regarding health request for my partner and found that I have a CO allocated as well


Congratulations Dude :clap2:


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

will post later.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Congratulations to you and Omarau!
> 
> Thanks Omarau for sharing your Eureka moment about CO. I just checked the email attachment I had received today from gsm regarding health request for my partner and found that I have a CO allocated as well


Please check if he is your CO, or just Client support officer. The ack attachments that I got (which had health IDs) had the name of the person, who was a client support officer, and not visa lodgement officer or CO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Please check if he is your CO, or just Client support officer. The ack attachments that I got (which had health IDs) had the name of the person, who was a client support officer, and not visa lodgement officer or CO.


Hey Sherlock, the letter specifically mentions Case Officer's name. She is a lady from Team 10. The email is signed by client support officer and he is the same guy who had previously sent acknowledgement mail with 5 pdf's.


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Faye 1014,yes,in the attachment it gave this address 

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application. 

but it didn't work for me so I forwarded them to the same address he had e-mailed me on,which they also accept.Surprisingly,they asked for MUCH fewer documents than I had prepared.They didn't even ask for Form 80/1220,I'm guessing because I filled them out in April for my 485 visa.Anyway,don't stress yourself with the system,once you get a CO,you'll just send them to him.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

simone1 said:


> Hey Sherlock, the letter specifically mentions Case Officer's name. She is a lady from Team 10. The email is signed by client support officer and he is the same guy who had previously sent acknowledgement mail with 5 pdf's.


Great stuff !


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi arabidopsis,

can you please tell us what exactly CO asked from you?

did he/she request for med?


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

Can we use Amex, to pay the visa fees?? as my immi agent was saying there are some problems faced using the Amex card,, has anyone used Amex to pay the visa fees and faced any problems??

Thanks...


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

*docs requested by CO*

Hi Tintin,

He asked for 
1:work experience:detailed work reference showing duration and duties of employment,signed by my manager,payslips covering the period I've worked,bank statements,taxation documents.
2:English requirement:copy of IELTS
3:Health requirements:I don't have a health request ID so I'll wait for that to do it
4assport bio-pages
5:evidence of skills assessment.

All the best!


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

arabidopsis said:


> Yay,I can join the Auslover and Omarau crew,got my CO today,from Team 2


welcome on board  mine is from team 33 lets see which team is faster now


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we use Amex, to pay the visa fees?? as my immi agent was saying there are some problems faced using the Amex card,, has anyone used Amex to pay the visa fees and faced any problems??
> 
> Thanks...


Yes, I did use AMEX to submit my 189 on 5th Sept.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Now, lets see who is the lucky guy getting his grant first, maybe tomorrow


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

arabidopsis said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Faye 1014,yes,in the attachment it gave this address
> 
> ...


I too cant upload anything through the portal, i get an error every time i login to the system. However, I forwarded all of my documents to [email protected] earlier and havent heard from them until today when i accidentally found out that I have a CO, so i take it that my documents were already forwarded to him when he started looking in my case since he didnt contact me asking for any documents :clap2: I hope the only contact from him would be the grant letter


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

omarau said:


> welcome on board  mine is from team 33 lets see which team is faster now


mine is 33 too.

so seems like offshore are getting team33


----------



## Gary2379 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yay!!...agent just lodged my visa today,was given a tr number to book medical but the med centre couldn't find my number,she said it usually takes at least 24hrs,so she told me to ring back Tomo and she would book me in for this Saturday!


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we use Amex, to pay the visa fees?? as my immi agent was saying there are some problems faced using the Amex card,, has anyone used Amex to pay the visa fees and faced any problems??
> 
> Thanks...


i used amex to pay too, and my payment was received with no problems..


----------



## shohagkuet (May 7, 2012)

plutology said:


> anyone got approval for SS and EOI invited with partner included in application?


Yah...I got WA SS and EOI invited with partner & son included


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi omarau,

Did the case office asked for form 80 from you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

auslover said:


> mine is 33 too.
> 
> so seems like offshore are getting team33


Hey Auslover, 

I got the email from team 33 as well and I am onshore, so that logic might not be correct. 


The GSM support officer who signs the letters is from Team 10, GSM Adelaide. One strange system they have.....


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone currently in Australia that's done their medical without having a health request ID??


----------



## fay1014 (Aug 16, 2012)

Still no Co...


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Hi Tintin,
> 
> He asked for
> 1:work experience:detailed work reference showing duration and duties of employment,signed by my manager,payslips covering the period I've worked,bank statements,taxation documents.
> ...


Gig they ask salary proof(payslips,bank statement,taxation document) for the whole employment period?
I'm worried b/c i have four diff. employments periods.
for 1 and 3 i don't have any salary proof.
for 2nd and 3rd i have proof in the form of bank statement


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Still no CO. Frustrating! All I want are correct health IDs!! :hurt:


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

*evidence of work experience*

wanttomove"Gig they ask salary proof(payslips,bank statement,taxation document) for the whole employment period?
I'm worried b/c i have four diff. employments periods.
for 1 and 3 i don't have any salary proof.
for 2nd and 3rd i have proof in the form of bank statement"

Yes,for evidence of work experience they asked for:
1.detailed work references showing main duties,duration of employment and signed by employer
2.payslips covering the period I've been employed
3.bank statements showing payment into personal accounts
4.taxation document


----------



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi auslover,

How did you provide the Form 80?
uploaded?


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Still no CO. Frustrating! All I want are correct health IDs!! :hurt:


Send a mail to [email protected] with your original Health Request IDs and request for the corrected ones. They respond within 24 hours. I got my HRI's sorted in this maner


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*Is credit card password details are needed while giving payment details in 190 appln?*

Hi Friends,...

Please help me urgently..

Do we need to provide password details in the payments details while applying the 190?

What are all the details that we need to fill in the application form for the payment
I am going to use my friends card so if some one tells me which details are required, I can take from my friend..

Please reply fast as I want to submit my application 

Thank you..


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,...
> 
> Please help me urgently..
> 
> ...


The payment page asked for the credit card number (16 digit), CVV number (3 digit) and expiry date of the card. Keep the card holder's name and Card type (Visa/MasterCard/AMEX) also handy. Good luck..


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

appubabu said:


> Send a mail to [email protected] with your original Health Request IDs and request for the corrected ones. They respond within 24 hours. I got my HRI's sorted in this maner


Awesome. Let me try that.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Hi auslover,
> 
> How did you provide the Form 80?
> uploaded?


Yes!!!!


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> For applying 190, I have one year Form 16 and two years IT Computation statements...hence I have a doubt that, is it really required for us to upload bank account statements also?
> 
> ...


There is no hard and fast rule on which documents to be uploaded to substantiate your employment records and personal finances. Though I can tip you from what I have done.

For Employment Records, you may upload the following records
- Employer Reference
- Work experience certificate
- Offer letter/Joining letter
- Relieving letter (for previous employers)
- Payslips - for last 2 months
- 6 months of bank statement to which your monthly salary is remitted
- Tax returns for couple of years (Form 16 if from India)

For Personal Finances, you may upload the following records
- 6 months of banks statement
- Affidavit on a government stamp paper (this may different for different countries) with break up showing items like Fixed Deposit, Life Insurance Policies, Real Estate, Gold, Mutual Funds/Equities/ULIPs and other savings in your's and your partner's name. You can mention the estimated value for each item and declare that it is based on the best of your knowledge. The Affidavit can then be certified by a notary public.

Again, remember the above mentioned are suggestions and not mandatory documents. Its your call at the end of the day. Good luck!


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

appubabu said:


> There is no hard and fast rule on which documents to be uploaded to substantiate your employment records and personal finances. Though I can tip you from what I have done.
> 
> For Employment Records, you may upload the following records
> - Employer Reference
> ...



Thank you for the info


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

goingtooz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today for a clarification I have approached HDFC bank which is my salary account and spoken to an operations manager.
> 
> ...


Ideally, you need to make the payment with a credit card with enough credit limit (about AUD 3060 or INR 1,80,000). Though there are couple of work-arounds to this obvious option.

Option 1: Using a credit card which does not have enough credit limit. 
You can pre-pay (or front load) enough money required to make the payment on the credit card. Give it couple of days before you make the payment for the Visa payment in EVisa. To be on the safe side, give a call to your credit card call center or mail them to ensure this option is possible in your card.

Option 2: Using a debit card which is Visa/MasterCard
You can make the payment using the Debit Card (and not Net Banking) - enter the 16 digit card number in place of the credit card number. Follow it with the card expiry and CVV to complete the transaction. Again, it would be ideal to confirm the same with your bank whether this option can be done.

Good luck with your payments..


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting this thread for people who have filed 190 Skill Select visa and are waiting for CO.
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP:
I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE

IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
wr:6,spk:6.5


can i apply to EOI

please reply


----------



## goingtooz (Aug 24, 2012)

*To date of current company in 190 application*

Hi friends,

while filling the 190 application for the current company to date is mandatory.
Is it that we need to give current date in this...
As still we are in the present job how can we give today - this is my confusion.
Please suggest.

Thank you...


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

I think many people have the same question. Basically, the To date is being pulled from EOI. If the visa application lets you edit the 'To date', I think you can put the latest date.




goingtooz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> while filling the 190 application for the current company to date is mandatory.
> Is it that we need to give current date in this...
> ...


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> PLEASE HELP:
> I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE
> 
> IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
> ...


Yes you can but you're going to get zero points in the Language category. 

I suggest you submit the EOI, re-take the IELTS, then update your EOI when you get a better score (hopefully all 7). Good luck!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy to join this thread. The wait for CO begins....


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

When filing for the Visa application, in the 'Non-migrating dependent family members' section, I see a question:

*'Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?' *- 

Can I include my parents? Does it make a difference if I include or not include them?

I am under the impression that if we include them now and if we want to sponsor them in the future, it will be easy. 

Am I correct? Any thoughts?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

zzzzz


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> PLEASE HELP:
> I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE
> 
> IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
> ...


[no u cant, u need 6 in each category


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> PLEASE HELP:
> I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE
> 
> IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
> ...


Motaform is saying correct .
You can apply EOI but no use of filing it currently because you will not get a invite till you do at least 6 each because 6 each is the basic requirement of applying.
If you get 7 each then you get extra 10 points .
That will improve your chances of getting the EOI selected.

And to clarify all the doubts relating to EOI i suggest you join another thread started by me named.

"EOI submitted club "


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting this thread for people who have filed 190 Skill Select visa and are waiting for CO.
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP:
I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE

IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
wr:6,spk:6.5

can i apply to EOI IN NZ,I am confused my skill job offer point


please reply


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

gemaltu said:


> PLEASE HELP:
> I GOT SKILL ASSESMENT: 2631111(COMPUTER ENGINEER) FROM ACS(AUSTRALIA) ,9YEARS ANF 5 MONTH EXPERIENCE
> 
> IELTS: OVERALL 6 ,but in reading 5,listeni:6
> ...


Hi,

If you need to apply for EOI in NZ , then ACS will not help you will need to apply skill assesment from NZQA .
ACS is valid of australia only.
Even in NZ you need 6.5 overall.

Also , you need 140+ points to get your EOI selected in NZ


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

metaform said:


> Yes you can but you're going to get zero points in the Language category.
> 
> I suggest you submit the EOI, re-take the IELTS, then update your EOI when you get a better score (hopefully all 7). Good luck!


I suggest you check the requirement thoroughly, what I know is you need to have at least 6 in all bands, other wise your EOI won't be completed.


----------



## metaform (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah I just noticed he has a 5. My friend just re-take the IELTS and I'm pretty sure you will score better next time because you already know the "feel" of the exam.

Does DIAC work on Saturdays? Still excited with CO responses.


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When filing for the Visa application, in the 'Non-migrating dependent family members' section, I see a question:
> 
> ...


With respect to dependent family members not travelling to Australia - You need to complete Medicals (including X-Rays, Blood tests for anyone older than 18 years) and Police Clearance at the time of application, even if they are not travelling with you Australia in the near future. This option would allow you to apply visa for the dependent family members at a later stage (even after the visa is issued) under the original visa's primary applicant. Note that only your closest relatives can be added under the dependent category.

With respect to non-dependent members not travelling to Australia - You need NOT do Medicals and Police Clearance at the time of application. If you are processing your application with this option and later intend to apply visa for (say, your parents), you need to file a separate visa application for them. Though this time primary applicant for the new visa would be either of the parents. 

My take is, if you intend to bring any of your dependents to Australia later under the same visa category, declare them as 'Non-Migrating Dependents', even if you have to shell out some bucks at the time of application.


----------



## agandi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you appubabu




appubabu said:


> With respect to dependent family members not travelling to Australia - You need to complete Medicals (including X-Rays, Blood tests for anyone older than 18 years) and Police Clearance at the time of application, even if they are not travelling with you Australia in the near future. This option would allow you to apply visa for the dependent family members at a later stage (even after the visa is issued) under the original visa's primary applicant. Note that only your closest relatives can be added under the dependent category.
> 
> With respect to non-dependent members not travelling to Australia - You need NOT do Medicals and Police Clearance at the time of application. If you are processing your application with this option and later intend to apply visa for (say, your parents), you need to file a separate visa application for them. Though this time primary applicant for the new visa would be either of the parents.
> 
> My take is, if you intend to bring any of your dependents to Australia later under the same visa category, declare them as 'Non-Migrating Dependents', even if you have to shell out some bucks at the time of application.


----------



## wanttomove (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

I'm uploading documents for mu online application....
Facing a minor issue that in the popup window of "ATTACH DOCUMENT" the dropdown only contains the principle applicant name and not for dependents...

How will i be able to upload documents for spouse and kids???
Should i select the only avaible main applicant'name and use the description field to specify the documnet belonging to which person?

Thnaks in advance...


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm uploading documents for mu online application....
> Facing a minor issue that in the popup window of "ATTACH DOCUMENT" the dropdown only contains the principle applicant name and not for dependents...
> ...


This is a known issue in the EVisa system at this point of time. I too faced the issue while uploading my family's documents.

You may do the below in your case - 
Upload the documents for your spouse and kids under the main applicant's name. In the description field for each documents, specify the person's name for whom the document is uploaded, followed by the a short description of document type. Good luck!

_A sample description for such uploads may be:
Person A - Document Type (not able to upload the document under Person A's profile)_

Case officer would understand that you had to do this because of system issues.


----------



## GoinDownUnder (Aug 15, 2012)

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm uploading documents for mu online application....
> Facing a minor issue that in the popup window of "ATTACH DOCUMENT" the dropdown only contains the principle applicant name and not for dependents...
> ...


i am in the same dilemma... i was initially told that my spouse and kid's name would come up after a few days but unfortunately it may really be a technical bug, so I emailed e-service support to ask them how I can properly upload the other supporting documents.

I have not received any reply yet though 

By the way, I heard that we do not really need to wait for CO to request for medical checkup, and that we can take the medical exam on our initiative, and they say this speeds things up. I was thinking of going to one of the E-Health clinics already to get my medical examination done. Any advice?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

I am not being able to see the documents that I attached 

Under the "Attachments Provided" Header it says 'No Attachments available' though I have attached them. Anyone having the same problem like this ?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

GoinDownUnder said:


> i am in the same dilemma... i was initially told that my spouse and kid's name would come up after a few days but unfortunately it may really be a technical bug, so I emailed e-service support to ask them how I can properly upload the other supporting documents.
> 
> I have not received any reply yet though
> 
> By the way, I heard that we do not really need to wait for CO to request for medical checkup, and that we can take the medical exam on our initiative, and they say this speeds things up. I was thinking of going to one of the E-Health clinics already to get my medical examination done. Any advice?


Without the e-health no, you can't do the med, I've contacted the medical centre to confirm this.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

mysbm70 said:


> Without the e-health no, you can't do the med, I've contacted the medical centre to confirm this.


Certain applicants have reported doing their Medicals before the CO is allotted https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0 . Can anybody throw some light on how this is done?

Thanks

Cheers!


----------

